# Surge errors???



## SoBeUBER (Aug 27, 2014)

Noticed recently that Miami International airport has been going to red very oftern lately, but the multiplier number is no longer displayed, I went to check it out on the rider app to find out exactly what the multiplier was and to my surprise, I found it was regular 1.0x fare, no surge pricing, even thopugh the drivers app showed red...wtf???also noticing coral gables and the beach are surging far less often than they used to, I'm guessing the 200 new drivers they are putting on the road each week is not only lenghening our time between trips, it's also getting rid of surge pricing, which is great for the rider...but not so great for us...any body else seeing red on their maps but with no multiplier number???


----------



## mp775 (Jun 26, 2014)

I think it's a new level of "pre-surge," but others have reported getting a 1.25x. https://uberpeople.net/threads/new-game-guess-the-surge.3031/


----------



## LUXYRIDE (Jul 5, 2014)

Yes, I see red with no multiplier often ; however, nowhere near where I ever am


----------



## SoBeUBER (Aug 27, 2014)

People who chase surge will never catch it...it's like a rainbow, you can always see it, but never put your hands on it...
whenever I see surge at the airport, there are 0 cars within a mile, when the first car gets close to airport, it's back to orange...chasing surge is DUMB!


----------



## UL Driver SF (Aug 29, 2014)

I wonder if it has anything to do with people saying...I do t work for less than 2x surge? Who knows. But hey...do t we all love these tit for tat games?


----------



## UberSF (Jul 30, 2014)

Oakland airport has been doing that off and on too. Think i saw 1.5 and im thinking why??? UberX can't legally do it. Ohhh wait, Uber Black can. Good for them. Get that paper boys!


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

LUXYRIDE said:


> Yes, I see red with no multiplier often ; however, nowhere near where I ever am


How about that! Uber's vocabulary in deception grows! Some snotty-nosed programmer paints an area "Surge Red" and watches the minions rush to the other side of the city in the hope of winning a fair priced job.

No concern of the unnecessary fuel burnt (f#$k the environment! Uber is here to get rich), 
No concern for drivers added costs, wear & tear, depreciation. 
No concern of added public liability risk of drivers chasing work

Just another look at UBER'S arsenal of scrappy weapons


----------



## FAS (Aug 15, 2014)

UberSF said:


> Oakland airport has been doing that off and on too. Think i saw 1.5 and im thinking why??? UberX can't legally do it. Ohhh wait, Uber Black can. Good for them. Get that paper boys!


Hey UberSF,

I drive in SF and I was wondering if you know any places where I can get longer rides.

Lately, I've been getting lots of shorts rides without surge


----------



## UberSF (Jul 30, 2014)

Wish i could help you bro! It happens whenever. No predictions. My advice if you are looking for just airport trips, hang around hotels.


----------



## SoBeUBER (Aug 27, 2014)

UberSF said:


> Wish i could help you bro! It happens whenever. No predictions. My advice if you are looking for just airport trips, hang around hotels.


at the hotels look for people with suitcases...have your promo cards in hand and offer them a super chap ride to the airport...for me in South beach I'm offering a $7 ride as opposed to the $35 flat rate the cabbie charges...I get tips on more than2/3's of my trips with this strategy!


----------



## UberSF (Jul 30, 2014)

If you are getting more in tips than actual trip, you rock! Keep doing what you're doing @SoBeUBER


----------



## SoBeUBER (Aug 27, 2014)

UberSF said:


> If you are getting more in tips than actual trip, you rock! Keep doing what you're doing @SoBeUBER


no I get the full $27 for the ride...but since the passenger only gets charged 7 because he used my promo code, they tip me 3 or 5 or 10 dollars more often than not...also uber is giving me my 5$ tip for doing promotional work...

I am sick and tired of reading drivers whine like 3 year olds on here about how there are too many drivers and uber isn't giving you enough business...
*Do what I do and make your own business!!!!

Keep Calm And UBER On!!!*


----------



## UberSF (Jul 30, 2014)

That's weird. The promo code should not comply with you're ride. Should be on someone else's. Maybe i have it wrong....ahhh **** who cares. Im drinking off duty, kiss my ass. Gus you burned my mother****in house down and your goonie goo good wife needs to get the **** out! If some of you dont know where that statement is from well....you were born in the wrong time


----------



## SoBeUBER (Aug 27, 2014)

UberSF said:


> That's weird. The promo code should not comply with you're ride. Should be on someone else's. Maybe i have it wrong....ahhh **** who cares. Im drinking off duty, kiss my ass. Gus you burned my mother****in house down and your goonie goo good wife needs to get the **** out! If some of you dont know where that statement is from well....you were born in the wrong time


the promo code only works for the riders first ride...there is no rule that says the person who gave the code can't also give the trip...at least I hope not @Farlance what's your verdict on this one??


----------



## UberSF (Jul 30, 2014)

Im no Uber expert im only a client


----------



## drivingmisscrazy (Aug 12, 2014)

Orlando airport surged early last night. It said 3.0x until I zoomed in on the map then it went to 1.75x. WTF?

Surge price changes based on zoom detail level?


----------



## mp775 (Jun 26, 2014)

I've noticed that too, in both Boston and Providence.


----------

